# At that Point.



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

I've finally managed to get to a financial position to afford the Rocket R58 -which it seems the two stores I was looking at have frustratingly run out so another wait...

I've decided to buy the K8 grinder.

So you guy have the experience I don't have, is a good set up (when it arrives?)

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I assume one was Bella Barista

Was the other Machina Espresso?

Have you tried Alchemy Coffee?


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Glen,

The R58 I am looking to buy from Alchemy, and K8 from Coffee Classics.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will be a great set up


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Coffeechap-that's reassuring coming from you.

As the K8 is ordered- is the only difference between the K8 and K10 burr size?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No the difference us burr type, the k8 is a flat burr the k10 a conical


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What price is the K8 coming in at please?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Fantastic choices t-c - no excuse for bad coffee with that set-up!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Are the grinders in stock? Bellabarista might do a price match as they have one in stock


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

t-c said:


> £1092.00 for the K8, they did offer me the K10 for £1299 plus vat.


Is that fir the fresh variants


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you considered also the Quickmill Verona from Belle Barista at the forum day I much preferred it and the Alex Duetto to the R58 and they may also actually be in stock as well.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow very jealous!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You might want to get In on the eureka mythos grinder raffle on here, probably the best electronic flat burr doserless you can buy


----------

